# شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال



## nadoor333 (30 ديسمبر 2007)

شريط ترانيم نونو جوة عيونة شريط بجد جميل جدا للاطفال و للكبار كمان
صلو من اجل ضعفى 
الشريط مرفوع على لنكتين لنكة للوجة الاول و اخرى للوجة الثانى
 الوجة الاول
http://rapidshare.com/files/80158164/www.copticnet.com_nono_gwa_3unh_Side_A.mp3.html

و الوجة الثانى
http://rapidshare.com/files/80166741/www.copticnet.com_nono_gwa_3unh_Side_B.mp3.html


----------



## toto2020 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nadoor333 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

اى خدمة يا جميل و كل سنة و انت طيب


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

نادر دول ترنيمتين بس​ 
و كمان مافهمش ترنيمة نونو :smil13:​


----------



## nadoor333 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا على الرد بس الوجة الاول اكتر من 17 دقيقة و الوجة الثانى اكتر من 21 دقيقة  
بس هما ترانيم كل وجة مجمعة على بعض 
اما ترنيمة نونو اللى بتيجى فى سى تى فى  دى حاجة تانية  ها تلاقيها فى الرابط دة بس الصوت مش نقى اوى
http://rapidshare.com/files/80364670/nono.mp3.html

و كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## carollazak (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

ميرسى يا نادر خاااااااااااااااالص خااااااااااااااااااالص

ربنا يعوضك يا رب​


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا على شيريت نونو


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

هيه مفهاش نونو   انا مشتاقه عيونو


----------



## كوك (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا  يا نادر ولهى انته عملت الى فى الخير  شكرا  اوى  وربنا يديك الخير   



معاك  كيرلس


----------



## nadoor333 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

مافيش شكر و لا حاجة  بين الاخوة 
كل سنة و انتوا طيبين


----------



## كوك (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا اوى


----------



## barbie.tote (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

نفسى اقولك شكرا بس مش عارفة انزله ممكن اطلب منك انك تشرح لى الطريقة .
شكررررررااااااا قوى


----------



## nadoor333 (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*



barbie.tote قال:


> نفسى اقولك شكرا بس مش عارفة انزله ممكن اطلب منك انك تشرح لى الطريقة .
> شكررررررااااااا قوى



بصى حضرتك بعد ما تضغطى على اللينك اللى انا حاططها ها يفتح لك  صفحة فيها مستطيل كبير و فى اخرة فى كلمة free  تدوسى عليها
ها يبدا برنامج الداون لود عندك فى تحميل صفحة تانية  ها تفتحيها 
و تلاقى مديلك كود تدخلية فى مستطيل صغير و بس يبدأ فى التحميل
يا رب اكون قدرت اوصل لك الطريقة


----------



## barbie.tote (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

ميرسى كبيرة على مساعدتك:36_3_11:شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## يوستيكا (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

:mus25:


----------



## يوستيكا (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكر يا نادر علي الشريط الجميل


----------



## Meriamty (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا ليك نادر الرب يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## mero m (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا كتير خالص على الشريط الجميل دة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## toto2020 (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

*شكرا على تعب محبتك, ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك*


----------



## bassem batry (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

اشكرك كتيررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## merola (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

ِ_*شريط جميل جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## نشات جيد (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكر ع ترنيمة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

*شكراً ليك*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## christ my lord (8 فبراير 2008)

*شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*




*شريط ترانيم نونو (مش جوة عيونة لا دة غيرة هههههه )*​ 



http://www.4shared.com/file/36268884/7a3ed341/___.html


*يارب يعجبكم*​


----------



## Meriamty (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*


ميرسى جداااا 


جارى التحميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 



​


----------



## christ my lord (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى جداااا ​
> 
> جارى التحميل ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. ويارب يعجبك الشريط .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*

ميرسى يايوساب على الشريط
القسم نور.......جارى التحميل ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christ my lord (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى يايوساب على الشريط​
> 
> القسم نور.......جارى التحميل ربنا يعوضك​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك الجميل جدا دة يا جينا بجد نورتينى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero kitty (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*

ميرسى جدا جدا بجد انا كنت عايزة الشريط دة باى طريقة ميرسى خالص انك اتحت لينا الفرصة دى                         وربنا يباركك ويكون معاك :smil13:


----------



## mero kitty (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*

:smil12:


----------



## christ my lord (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*



mero kitty قال:


> ميرسى جدا جدا بجد انا كنت عايزة الشريط دة باى طريقة ميرسى خالص انك اتحت لينا الفرصة دى وربنا يباركك ويكون معاك :smil13:


 
*بجد انا فرحاااااااان جدا لتعليقك دة ومشاركتك الجميلة دى .. انا مبسوط خالص انك*

*كنتى محتاجة الشريط دة وانا سبب فى انك توصليلة .. بجد انتى فرحتينى جدا*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## john_elabd (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

thanks very much


----------



## romyamary (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

thank  you   god  bless you:smil12:


----------



## مايكل نبيل زكى (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

كيف احمل الشريط


----------



## مايكل نبيل زكى (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

كيف احمل الشريط
شكرا


----------



## Mark pls (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا الله ينور عليكم انت فعلا ربنا معاكم


----------



## bemo_spider (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## جاسى (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

*ميرسىىىى جدااااااااا بجد شريط جميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اندراوس (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

* سلام ونعمه ليكم
كل سنه وانتم طيبين وبخير بمناسبه صيام يونان 

انا عندي مشكله انا مش عارف اشغل المشاركه دي 
ياريت تقولوا لي اشغلها ازاي بالبرنامج دي 
وشكرا علي محبتك ​*


----------



## koko2520 (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

هااااااااي انا مبسوطه اني وجت الشريط بس مش رادي يحمل


----------



## sandy20 (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

:smil12:thank you nader


----------



## morajmiro (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

دى حاجة جميلة خالص بس كنت عايزة ترنيمة نونوthanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss nadoor:big35:


----------



## morajmiro (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

شكرا جدا يانادور على ترنيمة نونواللى علىc T V ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك:36_22_26:


----------



## speedoo (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## باسم رمسيس خير (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم اطفال نونو*

متشكر جدا


----------



## atef_atef467 (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

ربنايعوض كل ماله تعب


----------



## BITAR (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

*شكرا على هذه الترانيم الجميله *​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

*الف الف الف شكر *


----------



## jjjjo (13 يونيو 2008)

*شريط نونو جوة عيونو كامل*

دة شريط نونو جوة عيونو 


كامل الوجهين 


من اجمل شرايط الاطفال 


وترنيمة نونو برابط لوحديها 


دة الوجة الاول​

http://rapidshare.com/files/95946161/www_1_.copticnet.com_nono_gwa_3unh_Side_A.mp3.html



دة الوجة الثانى​

http://rapidshare.com/files/95975325/www_1_.copticnet.com_nono_gwa_3unh_Side_B.mp3.html




ودة رابط ترنيمة نونو​

http://rapidshare.com/files/95873226/nono_2.mp3.html


----------



## hon_hon4 (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونو كامل*


----------



## نوسو (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونو كامل*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kabtshino (16 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

علي فكره الشريط ده جامد اوييييييييييييي وانا كنت نفسي فيه من زمان ربنا يعوض تعبك انت اكيد تعبت كتير علشان تجيبه مرسييييييييييي:heat::heat:


----------



## kabtshino (16 يونيو 2008)

مرسي جداااااااااا


----------



## رومانى مكرم (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*

hdnfgdfdfdfdfdfdfdf


----------



## gooman (22 يوليو 2008)

ميرسييييييييييييييييي جداااااااااااااااااااااا بجد شريط روعة


----------



## ldiab (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر   والله معك:99::99::99:


----------



## marmar2962006 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: شريط نونو جوة عيونة شريط ترانيم رائع للاطفال*



كوك قال:


> شكرا  يا نادر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ]


----------



## nadoor333 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

gooman قال:


> ميرسييييييييييييييييي جداااااااااااااااااااااا بجد شريط روعة



u really from sharm ??


----------



## دموع البابا (5 نوفمبر 2008)

[شكرا size="3"][/size]


----------

